# Running Mileage



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Anybody have any idea on how much mileage a Vizsla can run per week? 

I am a marathon runner so I run a lot (50miles per week), just trying to get an idea of how far I can take Miles once he reaches full maturity. We do trail and beach, mostly off leash right now. Don't plan to take him on the long run of the week for marathon training (18-20miles) but I can split the run in half and take him on other days.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Depends on your pace and the surfaces you train?

I think wind sprints very controlled are a better value and less wear and tear on joints 

I would love to see you dong 20 miles hard ;D

Do you have any pictures? 

2 or 3 miles jogging no sweat over age 2 and backed by Glucosamine, Chondroitin and msm

softer grounds would help they love to Go but there are risks with massive miles and ground surfaces you try

always carry waters hydration is a key which you know


----------



## Stef (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm not sure by week, but Zeus has ran 2 half marathons with me! I wouldn't subject him to anything longer than that at one time... but we still went on walks/hikes 2-3 miles the rest of the week and he still wasn't tired. crazy man.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Most are pre wired to work out in front of you and cover 20 to 30 yards side to side in a flash 

grinding hills and other man made surfaces less to me

even when I let him out to potty or anything He gets out front and always holds then looks back


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I have always been a road marathon runner, but since getting Miles and learning that softer surfaces are better for him I have been transitioning to trail marathons. Here is a picture of Miles heading up a trail on a recent run. This is a good example of the terrain he runs on, and we also run him on the beach by our house.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Now that Oso is a year and a half, they've just started doing runs together. They do 7 miles about 4 times a week together, on leash and under 7 minutes per mile. 

I personally think the boy could do more, but my husband wants to make sure he works him up slowly so he doesn't get hurt. I think that's a good idea too, of course.  No harm in going slowly. If Oso were off leash, it would be no problem though, as the runs are less than an hour long. 

My husband is having trouble training with the boy. He is doing part of workout with Oso, part on his own. He isn't used to running on terrain with rocks and uneven footing and he also isn't used to being attached to a dog who doesn't always want to run in a straight line. 

I've heard V's were meant to run ahead of the horses and are good with mountain bikers. My guess is that 50 miles per week is well within reason for a mature V.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Clocked just under 6 miles of Forrest walk today. 
D O G must have easily gone 2 more. Nothing left in the pee tank... Came home and still bouncing 20 minutes later.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't know about running miles, but hiking with my Hungarian Pointers off-leash, they are running 5 to 10 times more than I hike as they roam the hills on either side of the trail. 

Since October 6th, 76 days ago, when I got my "smart phone" with pedometer, we have logged 460+/- miles. So if we use the conservative 5 times, that would be 2,300 miles. 

The growth plates don't stop growing until the dog is about 2 years old. The intact animal will grow correctly into it's form. The "altered" dog will not. If you want a performance partner, do not "alter" before two.

RBD


----------

